

Ask HN: Introductory programming books for a young kid? - akbiggs

I&#x27;m looking to purchase a belated Christmas gift for a nephew of mine in the form of a programming book.  He&#x27;s had some experience creating games with drag and drop logic using Scratch and is now looking to transition into using Unity. However, I believe it would be best to give him an introduction to programming in general before he takes that step.<p>He reads at about the level of a 12-year old, is very comfortable using a computer, and picks up new concepts very quickly through application. I believe something that emphasizes visualization in its coding examples would be well-suited due to his interest in game development.<p>Does anyone have suggestions for books that would help him begin his programming journey?
======
smt88
I'd recommend something interactive instead of a book (if you can find it),
since you said he learns quickly through application.

Introductory programming books don't have much to do with reading level. They
(should) be based on functional programming principles and require solid
understanding of mathematical principles.

That's why, for now, I'd recommend something that helps him build many small
projects through examples.

------
harveytoro
Take a look at [http://www.codecademy.com](http://www.codecademy.com) and
[http://code.org/learn](http://code.org/learn)

There not books but they are a good place to start.

